# Mega Snail



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Everyone:
I found this snail while I was out looking for local plants. Didn't find any plants except hair grass(but its near almost every body of water around here). There were many dead snails on land near shore mostly with there shells broken or large holes in them. Possibly from gulls or I did see a (don't know) mink, or weasel, could be naughty kids also. This was the only live one I saw. I was amazed by the size of it! I've seen similar snails around here but they were more like the size of a quarter.

Anyone know what kind it is? 
Does it eat plants?
Does it get any BIGGER!?










for size reference:










New B-movie Title:
The Snails That Ate Milwaukee

Steve T.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow...that is a big snail!


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Escargot! Yummy!


----------

